# Faithfull No.7 Jointing Plane



## woodshaver (Mar 21, 2009)

Wow! What a great gift Stelios and nice story too. I'll bet you were smiling the whole time while setting her up for service!


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Cleaning up a plane and making it a user again is a good feeling, like rehabbing any tool. Nice job. I redone a wooden liberty plane recently and it stands proud near the workbench.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

wow steli youve got some pretty nice friends,congrats.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Wonderful.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

Stelios, I'm very happy to have been of help. I'm sure we'll see good things produced with that big iron. I want to thank you for the wonderful logo you designed for me. Now I have to find a maker for a small branding iron


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Nice logo.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

What a wonderful surprise gift this was. It is a beautiful plane.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

Looks like an okay plane for an import. Did you need to lap the back of the blade?

Bill, my favorite maker of branding irons is buckeye engraving. Here is another source, likely cheaper: https://brandingirons.com/


----------



## steliart (Jan 15, 2011)

Thank you ALL for commenting !!!
And I feel very privileged to be part of this community !!!


----------



## steliart (Jan 15, 2011)

> Looks like an okay plane for an import. Did you need to lap the back of the blade?
> 
> Bill, my favorite maker of branding irons is buckeye engraving. Here is another source, likely cheaper: https://brandingirons.com/
> 
> - bobasaurus


As I have said my friend for its category is a very good product.
But yes the blade iron was only cut at its bevel from the machine or something with a very big burl so I had to sharpen and lap the back… it took me a while but it was not too but


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

> Looks like an okay plane for an import. Did you need to lap the back of the blade?
> 
> Bill, my favorite maker of branding irons is buckeye engraving. Here is another source, likely cheaper: https://brandingirons.com/
> 
> - bobasaurus


Thanks for the branding iron sources. Now I have to make stuff worthy of the brand.

Oh the plane isn't an import. Well not to the US anyway. It went from England to Cyprus LOL


----------



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

Is it English-made? I was thinking Chinese based on the website and name.


----------



## steliart (Jan 15, 2011)

> Is it English-made? I was thinking Chinese based on the website and name.
> 
> - bobasaurus


It's English made from what I see on the box


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

WowZa! A gr8 gift. You'll get a good workout with that one.


----------

